# Serial connection : 2 shop lights and a switch.



## Newuser01 (Mar 3, 2007)

I have 2 shop lights (CFL 4 feet , 2 tubes each) connected to a wall switch in series. 
Hot wire -> switch -> cfl -> cfl -> ground back to the ground wire in the switch box (only connect to the wire going back to the fuse panel. not connected to the switch assm.). 

Why dose this fails? I can get both cfls to come on may be 1 time out of 4-5 tries. Get a lot of flickering.

Help me?


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 3, 2007)

The switch goes in series, but the shop lights are in parallel with each other.

You are lucky to get anything to light, since they are running at 1/2 voltage.

Daniel


----------



## DUQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Are you going fixture to fixture or feeding each fixture seperately?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 4, 2007)

are the fittings new?
did you test them before installing them?

you need to supply each fitting with a neutral from the fuse box, i.e. one wire to the first fitting then a link wire into the second fitting,
and a switched live from the wall switch to the first fitting and a link wire into the second fitting
............ let us know the outcome


----------



## Newuser01 (Mar 7, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> are the fittings new?
> did you test them before installing them?
> 
> you need to supply each fitting with a neutral from the fuse box, i.e. one wire to the first fitting then a link wire into the second fitting,
> ...


This represent what you are saying, right?




I think I did that right, But double check. Hmm, wonder what else might be......


----------



## brickbat (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah, that'll work. You might try a Google on the words series, parallel, and circuits...


----------

